# Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?



## Sebbo85 (31. Januar 2016)

Beim Stöbern durch den neuen Gerlinger Katalog stieß ich auf eine neue Rutenserie aus dem Hause Daiwa, die Ballistic X Spin Reihe. Erstmal hat mir das Design wirklich sehr gut gefallen, schön modern, edel, aber darüber lässt sich bekanntlich streiten. Also sah ich mir die Dinger mal genauer an und hab mir die verbauten Komponenten durchgeschaut:

HVF® Kohlefaserblank
Fuji® O-Ringe
V-Joint® Steckverbindung
X45® Kohlefaserkonstruktion
Fuji® Rollenhalter
Hochwertiger EVA-Griff

also alles recht hochwertige Komponenten, die Gewichte der Ruten sind auch wirklich super (240cm,10-40g, 110g Gewicht).. da dachte ich mir schon "Nee, auf den Preis schauste lieber mal nicht", doch als ich ihn doch sah war ich wirklich erstaunt über das meiner Meinung nach exzellente Preisleistungsverhältnis, vorallem für Daiwa. 

So, jetzt seit ihr gefragt liebe Boardies, da man kaum Tests, Erfahrungen etc findet seid ihr gefragt mir hier weiterzuhelfen ;-) Wer kann mir Angaben bezüglich Aktion und Rückmeldung geben? 

Vorallem interessiert mich auch der direkte Vergleich von der Spin zur Jiggerspin Variante. Die Jiggerspin hat laut Herstellerangaben einen Ring mehr im Vergleich zur Spin-Variante. Wie unterscheiden sich die Modelle noch? 

Bei mir soll es wohl die 240cm Variante werden, für das Angeln vom Ufer und vom Boot sowohl in Fließ als auch Stillgewässern mit Shads bis max 12-13cm Länge und max 16 Gramm Kopf.

Ich weiß ich lehne mich wohl etwas weit aus dem Fenster, aber für mich macht diese Rutenserie den Eindruck, als ob sie bald mit Ruten a la Rocksweeper, Aspius usw. hier im Forum als Empfehlung ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## RayZero (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Das Rutengewicht und die Komponenten sind ganz gut für den Preis - das stimmt schon. Dennoch spielt die Rocke was Ausstattung und Blank angeht noch in einer ganz anderen Liga [emoji28] ... Die Rutenserie ist ja echt brandneu und deswegen wird dir hier wahrscheinlich auch niemand helfen können. Am besten mal bestellen bzw. vor Ort anschauen. Die Jiggerspin Modelle haben einen ausgeprägte, sensible Spitzenaktion. Viele sprechen hier von weich aber wenn die Rückschnellgeschwindigkeit stimmt, ist das meiner Meinung die ideale Gummiaktion [emoji106]


----------



## Paul55oo (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Dennoch spielt die Rocke was Ausstattung und Blank angeht noch in einer ganz anderen Liga [emoji28] ...



Stimmt. Die Rocke kostet (bzw. kostete) aber auch mehr als das Doppelte. Ober sie doppelt so gut ist/war wird sich zeigen.

Ansonsten wird es mit einem Vergleich innerhalb der Serie wohl schwierig, weil die Jiggerspin-Modelle nur ein WG bis 28 g haben sollen, die "normale" Ausführung aber (in der 2,40 m Liga) bis 40, 50 oder 70 g lieferbar ist.


----------



## RayZero (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



Paul55oo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Rocke kostet (bzw. kostete) aber auch mehr als das Doppelte. Ober sie doppelt so gut ist/war wird sich zeigen.



Die beiden Ruten sind m.M.n. nicht vergleichbar ...
Die Rocke hat eine viel hochwertigere Beringung und einen (für die damalige Zeit) innovativen Blank.

Ist ja auch egal - generell wäre ein ausführliches Review zur neuen Ballistic Serie von Daiwa sehr wünschenswert #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich kann nicht direkt was zu dem Modell beisteuern, aber... während die älteren Spinnruten (Infinity Q, Tournament, Exceler und auch R'Nessa) nicht so richtig modern waren, sind mit den Tournament AGS, den neuen Morethans und auch der Lexa Serie durchaus ein paar richtig gute Würfe gelungen.

Die neue Luvias hatte ich schon in der Hand, absolut in Ordnung. 

Und um doch noch die Kurve zu ein wenig on-topic zu bekommen, ich hoffe aufgrund der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre, dass die Ballistic gut sind. Auf erste Berichte bin ich auch gespannt. Design und Gewicht sind auf den ersten Blick top, nun muss nur noch der Blank ordentlich sein (kein Wabbelstock) und ein neuer "Kracher" im mittleren Segment wäre vorhanden.


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hi, für alle anderen die den Gerlinger auch noch nicht gesehen haben:

http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

Preislage so 80-110€.

Grüße JK


----------



## Kaka (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich entdecke da schon ein KO Kritierium für mich. Wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute, dürfte der Handballen auf dem Schraubgewinde (Geriffel) aufliegen. Das hat mich schon an meiner Greys Platinum Specialist 2 genervt. Finde das einfach unangenehm.


----------



## Sebbo85 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich hab neulich irgendwo vom Boardie Asphaltmonster gelesen, dass dieser überwiegend Daiwa Ruten fischt bzw eben gerne fischt, vielleicht kann er ja was dazu sagen Zwecks Unterschied zwischen Spin und Jiggerspin. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob man Member hier verlinken kann o.Ä.


----------



## Sebbo85 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Kurzes Update: nach Telefongespräch mit einem sehr freundlichen Angelhändler erklärte mir dieser, dass die Rutenserie eher ins semiparabolische geht und zumindest vom Blank her kein Unterschied zwischen Spin und Jiggerspin besteht, lediglich der eine Ring und eben das WG machen nen Unterschied


----------



## Sebbo85 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*








Hab durch ne Facebookgruppe mal nen paar Bilder einer 270er mit 10-40g unter Last ergattern können


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ah, danke so Bilder sind schon relativ wertvoll.#6


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Sehr schön! Das gibt einem doch schon mal einen Überblick über die Aktion des Blank.


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Mich würde interessieren wie sie, horizontal gehalten, mit 20g und 30g ausschaut.


----------



## Allround-Angler (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Das gibt einem doch schon mal einen Überblick über die Aktion des Blank.



Wieso muss eigentlich der Kunde solche Aktionskurven selber fotografieren?
Wäre es von der von uns gut lebenden Angelgeräteindustrie zuviel verlangt, so etwas als Produktinfo beizufügen|rolleyes?
Schöne Biegekurven mit unterschiedlicher Belastung anstatt Marketing-Geblubber, was dann nachher meist doch nicht so ganz hinkommt?
Schön wär`s und die Hoffnung ist noch da.


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Das stimmt wohl. Es würde so manche Entscheidung vereinfachen.
Meist muss man sich Videos im Netz suchen oder in Foren Bilder suchen, um sich die Rute besser vorstellen zu können. Nicht jeder Händler hat auch immer das gesuchte Gerät vorrätig, um es mal begrabbeln zu können.


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Bei Zenaq sind solche Kurvenbilder Standard.


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Die sind im entsprechenden Kaufpreis mit enthalten. ;-)


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hi, sehe ich auch so, dass derartige Belastungskurven in jede Katalogbeschreibung mit rein gehören. Ich habe allerdings den Eindruck, dass viele Anbieter gar nicht möchten, dass der Kunde vergleichen kann.|rolleyes
Wenige Ausnahmen gibt es ja, auch Zeck hat das zumindest für einige Ruten im Katalog.

Grüße JK


----------



## Sebbo85 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Was sagt ihr nun zur dargestellten Aktion? Geschmachssache, oder ;-) ?


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hi, also meine wäre es vermutlich nicht, denn ich stehe auf ausgeprägt durchgehende Aktionskurven.
Leider habe ich kein Vorstellung davon wie stark die Rute auf dem Bild belastet wurde.
Habe ich aber auch schon schlimmer gesehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## RayZero (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Die Aktion ist doch in Ordnung! Würde ich als "Progressiv" einstufen - sprich schnell in der Spitze aber unter last semi-parabolisch. Das sagt jetzt einiges über Drillverhalten und Köderpräsentation - allerdings nichts zur Auflösung bzw. Rückmeldung des Blanks. Die Rückschnellgeschwindigkeit lässt sich auch nicht abbilden. Ich würde mir ja eine Bestellen aber sehe gerade keinen Bedarf :c  #c


----------



## crisis (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Konnte die Rute heute begrabbeln. Man muss sich immer wieder den Preis vor Augen führen! Kommt wirklich wertig rüber, ist schön leicht und ausbalanciert. Liegt gut in der Hand, Rückstellung m. E. top. Leider war in 2,40 m nur die 15-50 g da. Die hat sich etwas zu hart angefühlt. Wenn man den Rollenfuß umgreift hat man das Gewinde der Rollenhalterung am Handballen, wie Kaka ja schon vermutet hat. Ist allerdings nicht zu störend. Nach langem hin und her hab ich mich dann doch für die Luvias entschieden. Die gabs günstig in 10-40 g, Aktion gefiel mir besser und die Befestigung der Rolle finde ich sehr gelungen. Im Frühjahr wird's aber dann doch noch eine Ballistic in 2,10 m geben.


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich hätte im direkten Vergleich auch zur Luvias gegriffen.

N paar Worte zu den neuen Daiwa Ruten möchte ich aber auch mal  loswerden. Bis auf die neue Morethan wäre für mich persönlich nichts  dabei.  Dazu kommt, dass selbst teure Ruten designtechnisch den  Japanmodellen hinterherhinken. Modellhaft nehme ich mal die neue  Ballistic. Plastik wohin man sieht. Sowohl die Schraube, als auch das  Gewinde und das Griffmaterial selbst ist ebenfalls ein  Kohlenwasserstoff. Wie sieht denn die Abschlusskappe aus - keine  Herstellerinfos? Keine Carbon-Verblendungen - keine elox-Alu-Spacer -  keine gummierten Plasikoberflächen - ist die Kreuzwicklung denn  sichtbar?

Das wirkt alles ziemlich lieblos und wenig elegant. Selbst die  Team-Daiwa UL Jiggerspin hat ein optisch viel hochwertigeres Finish als  die neuen viel teureren Modelle. Ein Schraubgewinde will ich eigentlich  an keiner Rute mehr sehen erst Recht nicht wenn es aus grauem Plasitk  ist, ausser es ist Teil des Designs (Veritas/Veracity). Die Luvias ist  da auch nicht viel besser. In Japan hat Daiwa bei Bass-Ruten  mittlerweile noch fürchterlichere Rollenhalter im Einsatz als es der TVS  schon ist.

Sorry - aber Daiwa macht mich bis auf ganz wenige  Modelle in sachen Ruten überhaupt nicht an, da kann der Blank noch so  gut sein wie er will. Ganz im Gegensatz zu einigen JDM-Teilen von Denen  (Gekkabijin, Presso, Emeraldas)


Und ja - Biegekurven gehören in Zeiten des Informationszeitalters und der weltweiten Vernetzung selbstverständlich zur Produktbeschreibung. Traurig, dass es die europäischen Hersteller nicht gebacken bekommen. Wie schon angedeutet hab auch ich den Verdacht, dass das so gewollt ist. Sich dem Wettbewerb durch fehlende Informationen zum Produkt zu entziehen ist eine weitverbreitete Denke nicht nur bei Angelgeräteherstellern. Darum kann man nur dran appellieren das in die eigenen Hände zu nehmen!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich irgendwo vom Boardie Asphaltmonster gelesen, dass dieser überwiegend Daiwa Ruten fischt bzw eben gerne fischt, vielleicht kann er ja was dazu sagen Zwecks Unterschied zwischen Spin und Jiggerspin. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob man Member hier verlinken kann o.Ä.



Ich bekomme es auch so mit 

Und ich fische hauptsächlich Shimano Biomaster Ruten.
Ich verkaufe auch Daiwa-Ruten und einige habe ich Testweise mal geworfen.

Die Ballistic ist zwar schön, aaaber... Die ist meiner Meinung nach aufgrund des Wg und der Aktion weniger zum jiggen geeignet.
Wenn dann überhaupt nur im Stillwasser oder langsam fliesenden, kleinern Flüssen mit kleinen Ködern.
Die Rute ist schön, gut verarbeitet, schön leicht, der Preis "passt" - aber zum jiggen/faulenzen mit schwereren Köpfen würde ich die nicht unbedingt empfehlen.
Wobei man schon einen Unterschied zwischen der 2,70er und der 2,50er merkt - die kurze ist schon um einiges straffer in der Gesammtlänge.

Wenn du eine Daiwa zum jiggen haben willst, dann nimm die "Lexa" - der Blank ist um einiges straffer und schneller - hat allerdings nicht den in Mode gekommenen "Japan-Style".


----------



## Sebbo85 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich hätte im direkten Vergleich auch zur Luvias gegriffen.
> 
> N paar Worte zu den neuen Daiwa Ruten möchte ich aber auch mal  loswerden. Bis auf die neue Morethan wäre für mich persönlich nichts  dabei.  Dazu kommt, dass selbst teure Ruten designtechnisch den  Japanmodellen hinterherhinken. Modellhaft nehme ich mal die neue  Ballistic. Plastik wohin man sieht. Sowohl die Schraube, als auch das  Gewinde und das Griffmaterial selbst ist ebenfalls ein  Kohlenwasserstoff. Wie sieht denn die Abschlusskappe aus - keine  Herstellerinfos? Keine Carbon-Verblendungen - keine elox-Alu-Spacer -  keine gummierten Plasikoberflächen - ist die Kreuzwicklung denn  sichtbar?
> 
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil brauche keine gummierten Oberflächen, Carbon Designelemente oder sonstiges.  Der Blank ist m.M. Nach eben das wichtigste. Einerseits will man superleichte, ausbalancierte Ruten und andererseits wird sich über zu viel Plastik aufgeregt, kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich hab vielleicht nicht so ne große Fachkenntnis wie du, aber sind nicht fast ausnahmslos alle Rollenhalter Schraubrollenhalter aus Kunststoff ? (Alps mal ausgenommen) Heutige hochwertige technische Kunststoffe bzw Faserverbundwerkstoffe stehen Metallen in fast nichts mehr nach, ich persönlich hätte auch noch nie Probleme damit, selbst bei Extrembelastungen.


----------



## Sebbo85 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich hätte im direkten Vergleich auch zur Luvias gegriffen.
> 
> N paar Worte zu den neuen Daiwa Ruten möchte ich aber auch mal  loswerden. Bis auf die neue Morethan wäre für mich persönlich nichts  dabei.  Dazu kommt, dass selbst teure Ruten designtechnisch den  Japanmodellen hinterherhinken. Modellhaft nehme ich mal die neue  Ballistic. Plastik wohin man sieht. Sowohl die Schraube, als auch das  Gewinde und das Griffmaterial selbst ist ebenfalls ein  Kohlenwasserstoff. Wie sieht denn die Abschlusskappe aus - keine  Herstellerinfos? Keine Carbon-Verblendungen - keine elox-Alu-Spacer -  keine gummierten Plasikoberflächen - ist die Kreuzwicklung denn  sichtbar?
> 
> ...





asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es auch so mit
> 
> Und ich fische hauptsächlich Shimano Biomaster Ruten.
> Ich verkaufe auch Daiwa-Ruten und einige habe ich Testweise mal geworfen.
> ...



Danke für deinen Tipp! Da ich grundsätzlich nur Faullenze mit Jigköpfen kleiner 20g und max. 12cm Shads bleibt die Ballistic denke ich doch weiterhin im Rennen.. Hätte sowieso vor mir die straffere 240er zuzulegen  Leider sagt mir das Design der Lexa nicht wirklich zu..


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Naja klar, aus Kunststoff sind sie schon fast alle. Aber doch nicht so in lieblosem grau. Sieht ja aus wie'n Computer aus den 90ern.
Also bitte, etwas optische Finesse darf bei der Preislage schon sein. Ne gummierte Oberfläche wäre aber trotzdem nicht verkehrt und erhöht die Ergonomie.

Es gibt Rollenhalter die komplett ohne Kunststoff auskommen. Bekannt ist mir da aktuell nur der AirGrip-Halter von Abu und unbekannte Forellenhalter, auf denen der AirGrip ja aufbaut. Das ist ein Alu-Kern mit Alu/Alu-Schraubverbindung. Das ganze dann  oben und unten mit 2mm starkem Naturkork überzogen. Kein gramm Kunststoff und trotzdem federleicht.

Ich hab nichts gegen den Einsatz von Kunststoffen an sich, es sieht halt nur oft besch... aus. Wenn dann Carbonverblendungen drüber liegen ist das ein passabler Ausweg aus der Misere. Klar ist der Blank wichtig - aber eben bei mir auch die Optik. Gibt ja genug optisch aufgepeppte Ruten die einfach Schrott sind. Also es sollte beides passen.


----------



## crisis (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Bin auch der Meinung, dass eine teurere Rute auch wertig aussehen soll. Das Auge fischt mit.

 Der Rollenhalter der Ballistic sieht nach Plastik aus und fühlt sich nicht besonders komfortabel an. Der der Luvias sieht fast noch schlimmer aus, liegt aber richtig gut in der Hand und ist angenehm beim Angeln. Am besten gefällt mir die Lösung der Yasei Spinning, bei der der Vorgriff aus Kork ist und die Befestigung darstellt. Sieht sauber und aufgeräumt aus, liegt komfortabel in der Hand.

 Hatte auch die Quantum Smoke Spin (älteres Modell?) in der Hand. Die Grifffläche ist aus Metall und sieht sehr schön aus. Mir hat aber schon fast im Laden die Hand gefroren. Ist wohl nicht besonders gemütlich bei niedrigen Temperaturen.


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Trotzdem ist auch bei der Xasei Aspius das erste Modell mit dem Schraubrollenhalter von unten am begehrtesten.

Rein technisch ist Schraube von unten einfach am sinnvollsten. Optisch ist kein Maßstab, Ruten sind im Prinzip Werkzeug, auch teure JDM  .


----------



## crisis (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



vermesser schrieb:


> ... . Optisch ist kein Maßstab, Ruten sind im Prinzip Werkzeug, auch teure JDM  .



Sagt wer, the Godfather of rod building? Darf doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, oder?


----------



## vermesser (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Türlich  . Jeder wie er mag.

Die meisten Rutenbauer verbauen auch die von mir bevorzugte Lösung. Warum nur?


----------



## mittellandchannel (1. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Habe hier noch ein kleines Review gefunden: 
http://www.predator.fishing/2015/10/daiwa-ballistic-x-ruten/

Hat die Rute einen Texas Rig Haken oder eine Öhse? Oder was ist das in dem Bild an der Stelle..?


----------



## Bernie007 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Die Rute hat eine Öse, guck mal auf dem einem Bild wo auch die Rolle zu sehen ist (ich glaube letze Bild)


----------



## lurchi19 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Aussehen tut die Rute echt edel.


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Meint ihr auch, dass das Gewinde in der Grundhaltung stört, wie der Autor meint?

Es handelt sich doch um einen "Fuji Rollenhalter", das ist doch das Beste am Markt oder irre ich mich?


----------



## GandRalf (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Fuji ist weit verbreitet.
Hat aber auch von "einfach" bis "Hightech" verschiedene Halter im Programm.


----------



## RayZero (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Kann mir vorstellen dass das Gewinde stört [emoji53]


----------



## jkc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hi, ich sehe jetzt nix, was den Rollenhalter Gewindeseitig von nem Fuji-DPS, den ich auf fast allen meiner Spinruten habe, grundlegend unterscheidet. Da ich aber ohnehin überwiegend vor dem Rollenfuß oder am Vorgriff greife, wäre es mir Jacke wie Hose.
Edit: Aber was viel wichtiger ist: Erkennt jemand den braunen Shad ganz vorne, im Bild mit den Ködern? Sieht für mich tauglich aus?

Grüße JK


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Jupp, sieht auch nicht anders aus als bei meiner Tournament AGS. Da müsste man schon komplett hinter dem Rollenfuss greifen um ans Gewinde zu kommen.


----------



## RayZero (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Aber was viel wichtiger ist: Erkennt jemand den braunen Shad ganz vorne, im Bild mit den Ködern? Sieht für mich tauglich aus?
> 
> Grüße JK




Lieblingsköder Whisky 10cm hätte ich gesagt


----------



## Sebbo85 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Achja, Rute is bestellt nachdem ich sie mal begrabbeln konnte.. Für meine Verhältnisse einfach nen Wahnsinns Teil mit Rückgrad ohne Ende.. der Rollenhalter stört keineswegs, selbst wenn man den Rollenfuß umgreift


----------



## jkc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Lieblingsköder Whisky 10cm hätte ich gesagt



Danke, ist dann aber raus.


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Achja, Rute is bestellt nachdem ich sie mal begrabbeln konnte.. Für meine Verhältnisse einfach nen Wahnsinns Teil mit Rückgrad ohne Ende.. der Rollenhalter stört keineswegs, selbst wenn man den Rollenfuß umgreift


Mit welchem WG hast du sie bestellt und wie ist die Aktion nun genau? Eher steif?


----------



## Sebbo85 (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Mit welchem WG hast du sie bestellt und wie ist die Aktion nun genau? Eher steif?



Würds als ne Mischung zwischen Semiparabolisch und Spitzenaktion beschreiben, also der perfekte Kompromiss aus beiden.. sensible Spitze zur Bisserkennung, aber auch ne durchgehendere Aktion um ein ausschlitzen zu verhindern. Desweiteren super schnell und ich hab nicht die geringsten Bedenken, dass ein Anschlag mal nicht durchkommt. 

Meine gewählte Rute: 240cm, 10-40g ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich werde mir die Rute übermorgen einmal im Laden meines Vertrauens anschauen und ggf. mitnehmen.
Haben da wohl ein paar stehen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich habe gerade die

2,70 m Rute mit 10-40 g WG und die Jiggerspin Variante in 2,70 m und 10-28 g hier.

So richtig bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welche zurrück geht.

Es wird meine erste Angel sein


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Habe mir die Ruten einmal angeschaut und im Testbecken getestet. Der Stock ist mir zu wabbelig.
Habe aber eine andere Daiwa Rute gefunden, die mir viel besser gefallen hat. Name habe ich vergessen, werde ich aber die Tage als Leihgerät zum testen da haben.


----------



## Wurm1987 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hat jemand die Rute in 2,25 7-28g ? Mich würde vor allem die Grifflänge interessieren. Eine allgemeine Meinung zur Rute natürlich auch.


----------



## lollo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Welche Rutenlänge bzw wurfgewicht würdet ihr bei Gufis bis 12cm und wobbler bis 13 cm empfehlen 
Einsatzgebiete sind Kanäle und Seen


----------



## mittellandchannel (15. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



lollo schrieb:


> Welche Rutenlänge bzw wurfgewicht würdet ihr bei Gufis bis 12cm und wobbler bis 13 cm empfehlen
> Einsatzgebiete sind Kanäle und Seen



Ich habe noch keine großartige Angelerfahrung, aber die Balistic-X die ich mir gegönnt habe, hat ein WG von 10-40 g und deckt damit   ,wie ich finde, einen großen Bereich ab.

2,70 m bei mir und werde sie auch am Kanal nutzen.

Sonst nimm doch die 15-50 g.


----------



## lollo (20. März 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Dann frag ich mal anders für welchen Verwendungszweck würdet ihr die 10-40g version verwenden


----------



## powerpauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hallo
Mich würde es auch brennend interessieren, ich kann mich schwer entscheiden zwischen  10,40 und 15,50, meine Köder gufi bis max 12 cm kopf max 14 gr ,blinker bis 22 gr ,wobbler bis max 13 cm Gewässer see, Einsatz fur hecht und zander,ich fische sehr gerne mit blech (blinker )


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich würde es auch brennend interessieren, ich kann mich schwer entscheiden zwischen  10,40 und 15,50, meine Köder gufi bis max 12 cm kopf max 14 gr ,blinker bis 22 gr ,wobbler bis max 13 cm Gewässer see, Einsatz fur hecht und zander,ich fische sehr gerne mit blech (blinker )



wenn sie härter sein soll, nimm die schwerere. Bestelle beide und schaue sie dir an.


----------



## Sebbo85 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Ich hab die 10-40er und fische deine Köder.. super dafür geeignet


----------



## powerpauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hallo sebbo
Ich denke auch an die 10/40 will ja auch etwas spass haben und was fuhlen, kanst du mir sagen ob die genugend ruckrat hat in handteil, wie ist die aktion bei drill oder grosse Belastbarkeit ich meine die bige kurwe aktion,noch was welche Köder sind deine meinung nach das maximum für die 10/40 wg, würde mich sehr freuen über paar infos,
Gruss powerapuer


----------



## Sebbo85 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Biegekurve siehst du ein paar Seiten vorher, hab Bilder hochgeladen. Aktion geht eher ins semiparabolische, hat aber Kraft ohne Ende ! Fisch sie richtig gerne.. Köderkontakt ist auch super


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> noch was welche Köder sind deine meinung nach das maximum für die 10/40 wg



So richtig kann ich dir die Frage nicht beantworten, da ich noch keine schweren Köder mit ihr geworfen habe. 

Aber sollte man dann nicht grundsätzlich ein höheres WG wählen?
Laut Hersteller sind die Ruten ab 50+ WG steifer.


----------



## powerpauer (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hallo
Danke jungs fur die infos ich werde die 10/40 kaufen die biegekurwe (poower handteil) laut bilder ist semi und das ist genau das was ich suche freu mich auf die hechte .gruss powerpauer


----------



## ABCBär (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hallo Zusammen hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen die er berichten kann?, möchte mir auch eine zulegen Zielfisch Zander aus dem Fluss vom Ufer aus 

Ist die 2,70 (ist die 2,40 härter ) mit 15-50 gr zu weich fürs Jiggen sollte man lieber die 30-70 gr nehmen danke würde mich über jede Info freuen.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hallo ABCBär,
mit welchen Bleikopf-Gewichten bist du denn am Fluss unterwegs?


----------



## ABCBär (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

zwischen 17-25gr  manchmal darüber manchmal darunter


----------



## ABCBär (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

mit gummis nicht über 16cm is das mit der Ballistic machbar bzw welche ist da die geeignetere  danke schon mal !!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Daiwa Ballistic X Spin - DIE neue Zanderrute schlechthin?*

Hallo ABCBär,
da würde ich auf jeden Fall die mit dem höheren WG nehmen. 25g Köpfe sind schon ne Ansage.

Meiner Meinung nach ist beim Jiggen wichtig, dass man den Köder sehr hart und schnell starten kann. Wenn die Ruten zu stark nachgeben drillt man den Köder anstatt zu jiggen.


----------

